

The Founding Story of Robot Turtles, Board Game that Teaches Programming - junelin
http://blog.play-i.com/robot-turtles-board-game-for-little-programmers

======
vezzy-fnord
Logo: The Board Game?

I think you'd be better off just teaching them Logo instead.

~~~
junelin
Haha, I don't think a 3-year-old would be able to learn Logo :)

